# Stage Collapse in Italy



## rochem (Mar 5, 2012)

Worker Dies in Pausini Concert Stage Collapse - Corriere della Sera


> Worker Dies in Pausini Concert Stage Collapse
> Two others injured. The three men were erecting the structure for tonight’s concert
> 
> REGGIO CALABRIA – Rome-based Matteo Armelini, 32, died and two other workmen suffered minor injuries while they were erecting one of the stage structures for Monday evening’s Laura Pausini concert at the Palacalafiore sports centre in Reggio Calabria. The accident happened at about 2 am on Monday morning.
> ...


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 5, 2012)

> The Reggio Calabria public *prosecutor’s office has opened an inquiry* and placed the entire structure under judicial seizure. Firefighters who provided assistance at the scene are seeking to establish the dynamics and causes of the incident. *Forensic police scientists* have also been called in.


 Interesting the geographical/political differences in seemingly similar cases. I don't recall any *criminal* charges being contemplated in the Indiana State Fair incident. Or in any other "stage collapse" case (_e.g._ Aguilera/Timberlake-Atlantic City, AR Rahman-Pontiac MI) for that matter.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 6, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Interesting the geographical/political differences in seemingly similar cases. I don't recall any *criminal* charges being contemplated in the Indiana State Fair incident. Or in any other "stage collapse" case (_e.g._ Aguilera/Timberlake-Atlantic City, AR Rahman-Pontiac MI) for that matter.


Anytime you have an industrial accident resulting in injury or death, the police investigate. Usually if you call for rescue or ambulance it triggers the police and OSHA.


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 12, 2012)

Teqniqal has an eerie video over at his blog that really impresses upon you the seriousness of the collapse. The last few seconds of the video show the blood-stained floor where the stagehand was killed, plus some red (previously white) towels clumped in a pile nearby.

On a side note, Erich's site is a bit depressing for me lately. He also has the video of the Avicii accident last week where a floor collapsed and some 20-30 people fell 13 feet through it.

I consider his site and the videos he links to a sobering resource, most of which I've downloaded to my hard drive so ten years from now I have something to point to when someone asks me why they have to be so careful working in permanent and temporary performance spaces.


----------



## DrPinto (Mar 12, 2012)

MNicolai said:


> Teqniqal has an eerie video over at his blog that really impresses upon you the seriousness of the collapse. The last few seconds of the video show the blood-stained floor where the stagehand was killed, plus some red (previously white) towels clumped in a pile nearby.
> 
> On a side note, Erich's site is a bit depressing for me lately. He also has the video of the Vivicii accident last week where a floor collapsed and some 20-30 people fell 13 feet through it.
> 
> I consider his site and the videos he links to a sobering resource, most of which I've downloaded to my hard drive so ten years from now I have something to point to when someone asks me why they have to be so careful working in permanent and temporary performance spaces.



FYI, Teqniqal has a typo on his "About Me" page that leads to a bad link when you try to go to his blog. It looks like the correct address is:

Theatre Safety Blog


----------

